# Be careful where you photograph



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

It's always been a problem in Egypt where you can take a photo or not but these days it's inadvisable to take any photos outside except at the tourist attractions.Several Europeans have been arrested for taking photos in sensitive places, the latest was yesterday.
Youm7 English Edition | Egyptian armed forces arrest French woman among thungs.


----------

